# Spay day



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I just left my little peanut at the vets.







What was I thinking picking friday the 13???







With everything else going on, this was the best date so that I have the next two days off over the weekend to baby her (and I'm looking forward to doing so). 

I am a little nervous but I know everything will be ok. I was also very nervous when my holli at 12 years old had surgery (that was worse). 

Anyway I am more looking forward to those mean teeth being gone than anything! 

They are so nice at this new place. The woman who took her said I can call any time and ask for her and she will go check on her for me









snif my baby all grown up


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, best wishes for little Phoebe!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Best wishes for your sweet Pheobe! ((hugs)) for mom... I know it's a little nerve-wracking, but having a great vet and vet's staff make a world of difference.

Keep us posted!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm sure everything will be fine. Keep us posted.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Good luck!!! Hugs and kisses to her...


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your support. I dont feel that great, but its over thankfully









The vet called to tell me shes waking up now and that it went 'ok'. She vomitted from the anethesia







so in case she inhaled that into her lungs, she is going to put her on an antibiotic to prevent her getting pneumonia. 

The second thing is that I didnt know she was already microchipped. The vet said since they werent looking for a chip they scanned over her once, did not find it, and then put in the second. That time they scanned, they found the other. I hate that she had that done twice now







She said that she has two different brands, and that sometimes this happens. Anyone else have this happen? She said that the brand that was in there is not common around here. I dont know how either the breeder or I over looked this little detail. I think I would have remembered if she told me this.

She pulled quite a few teeth and I guess thats it. I dont know why I cant shake this uneasy feeling now









Thanks again everyone.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I am glad Phoebe is doing well. I think that maybe having 2 microchips is even better than one. That way if one can't be read, the other one can. Hopefully neither will ever need to be read though!!

I think these surgeries are harder on parents than our babies. She will be fine in no time!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww glad it is over, hope she feels better


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, bless your heart.... I truly, truly understand how you feel... I "know" that uneasy feeling.... I guess it is anxiety. I think you'll feel better when she is home with you and you can see her... having them at a vet and just getting a report by phone is very unsettling....

My thoughts are with you guys today and I hope everything goes smoothly from here on out.....

Hugs to little Miss Phoebe from Kallie and Catcher....


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

She will soon be back to her ole self!! Glad its over for her & you both!!!!And you know what they say..two chips are better than one!!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@May 13 2005, 12:29 PM
> *And you know what they say..two chips are better than one!!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62121*


[/QUOTE]








Good one!










Hope that she has a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... i'm glad to hear everything turned out okay and your baby will be home with you in no time!! Your probably still nervous because you need to see your baby!! Thats how I was even though Kodie was doing fine.... I wanted to go get him ASAP! I had to wait until the next day though...


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Aw I understand that uneasy feeling too. It's probably because she got sick from the anethesia. I think your vet is great for being up-front about that and giving her the antibiotics as a precautionary measure. We always like to hear that everything went without incident no matter how minor the _incident_ is.

You'll feel better when she's home and you're taking care of her. Make sure you ask your vet if there's anything specific you should keep an eye out for. I forgot to ask and worried all weekend.

Keep us posted....


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Best wishes, she will be home with you soon to get all those hugs an kisses


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@May 13 2005, 09:35 AM
> *I just left my little peanut  at the vets
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62035*


[/QUOTE]

Hey, that's *ME*







I'm so glad that this is over with for little Pheobe! She'll be fine in no time!!! That's weird about the microchips though, but as it was said before, two chips are better than one!!







Give her a big sloppy kiss from Peanut and Tic


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm so glad Phoebe did so well!! Abbey's turn is next month and I'm a nervous wreck, too! Best wishes to little Phoebe!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

We are home, yay







She is groggy and it was the first time I ever saw her little tail down when I put her on the floor







She is just sleeping now but I am SO HAPPY she is home!







They just loved her there. Its so nice to go somewhere they actually make a fuss over all of the animals that come in. 

Thanks everyone for all the well wishes









Peanut and Tics mommy: I should have used that name for real! She responds to both since I call her that all the time







Love it


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Glad to hear she's home!!!! What a brave girl she is!!!!! I hope your little peanut has a speedy recovery


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Whew! That's over, for you and little Pheobe. Now you can put that anxiety energy into pampering her and coddling her for a few days. Glad it went well! Hugs from Beastie and me!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

glad she's ok!!! i would have sent good-luck wishes but i just got home









anyways at least she'll have double the protection if she ever (god forbid) gets lost!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Glad she's home and doing OK. You'll sleep a whole lot better tonight! Have a good weekend.


----------



## bellamika (May 3, 2005)

Hope your baby is doing ok-how old is she ? We haven't even picked our lil' Bella up yet to bring her home and I'm already dreading the "spay day"!
Alison


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm so glad that is over for you and now you can snuggle and love Phoebe all weekend. Did she spend the night at the vets? Is it possible to pick them up on the same day? I am facing this soon with Izzy and dreading it. Please tell me all about it. Details, please, lots of details.

You'll have to tell Phoebe that we said "You can't have just one chip".. LOL I'm sure you were shocked, though, did you get in touch with the breeder yet to discuss that with them?


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Phoebe is not a good surgery candidate







I am so worried about her, she is just not happy! I called the vet because she wont walk unless absolutely necessary, and is acting funny. If i put her down, she runs right to her blanket with her tail between her little legs, then starts digging and is jumpy and trying to get to the spot, ripping at her onsie, and will not get comfy. She will at times just jerk like something bit her. they had me put a warm wet cloth on the area but that was only ok while it was on but she said not to do that often and only for 5-10 minutes.







she seems ok if I am holding her. She was furious at me for giving her medicine too









I am not to let her out of my sight and I'll call back if there is no improvement soon. Maybe someone out there can calm my fears? 

I guess some dogs are ok, Holli acted like nothing happened, and some are "big babies". we know where Phoebe falls now dont we







I feel so bad for her.

------

Hope your baby is doing ok-how old is she ? 
Phoebe is 6 and a half months. 6 months would have been better for the teeth since they have been bothering her for about 2 weeks, but since shes such a baby maybe it was better to have waited those extra 2.



> _Originally posted by 20202_@May 14 2005, 12:38 AM
> *I'm so glad that is over for you and now you can snuggle and love Phoebe all weekend.  Did she spend the night at the vets?  Is it possible to pick them up on the same day?  I am facing this soon with Izzy and dreading it.  Please tell me all about it.  Details, please, lots of details.
> 
> You'll have to tell Phoebe that we said "You can't have just one chip".. LOL  I'm sure you were shocked, though, did you get in touch with the breeder yet to discuss that with them?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62288*


[/QUOTE]

Details! Well I hope miss Izzy is one of the good ones! I am afraid Phoebe's case isnt one you want details from if you want them to be good







I dropped her off around 830 and they were finished and called me by 11. I was allowed to pick her up at 4. She didnt like anethesia, and now this! I'm sure Miss Izzy is a tougher cookie and will be fine like most usually are









I was shocked about the chip yeah. I dont know how that slipped her mind unless she usually doesnt have all puppies chipped. I think she told me she considered keeping her, so if thats the case that could explain it. I havent talked to the her yet but I will when things get a little better. I am just going to register both chips. They figure that if she was ever lost that whomever finds her might have a better chance of having the correct scanner. well my thought is they arent going to know to look for a second chip, so if they hit the wrong one first it will be like it didnt matter ya know?

sorry this got so long, I am sitting here with baby on my lap all day and TV just doesnt cut it for me


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I hope Phoebe soon gets over this. This is awful. I can't imagine how upset you must be. She's your child, of course you're going to be worried when she's not acting right. Is she eating and peeing and pooping okay? Did the vet say this seems like normal behavior? Does Phoebe seem comfortable when you are holding her or is she fidgeting? I'm so worried about Izzy, she's so little yet and she is going to be 6 months old soon. Two weeks ago she weighed 3.2 lbs and since she's so little it never occured to me that the time for spaying was flying closer and closer. Phoebe's experience is exactly what I'm afraid of. Poor baby Phoebe, my heart aches for her. And yours too! Thank goodness she was only away from you from 8 till 4. Please keep us posted, I'll be checking in because I'm worried about her now. I'm sure she'll be fine and hopefully some of the more experienced mama's will come here and tell us this is all normal. But in the meantime...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@May 14 2005, 11:37 AM
> *Phoebe is not a good surgery candidate
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, It sounds like maybe she is in pain. Did the vet send home a few days of pain meds with her? If not, she is likely in pain. I believe they should be on pain medicine a couple days....


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

I agree with K/C's mom. If she doesn't have pain meds, get them quick! They make all the difference in the world those first couple of days after surgery.

Some vets send the babies home without pain meds unless you specifically request them...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I had Sassy and Sadie spayed the same day. They had very different reactions. With Sassy you could hardly tell that she'd had the surgery. She was just fine. Sadie, on the other hand, seemed kind of frantic whenever we put her on the ground. She would run to the sofa, or under a table. She didn't seem to want to be out in the open. I guess the best way to describe her behaviour is that she frantically slunk around. We held her most of the time. And she didn't poop for a day or so, but she would eat and pee. My vets didn't give much in the way of pain meds. I did have something that I gave them when they first came home but it was an antinflammatory, I think. They also got an antibiotic. The vets said that unless they seemed to be in pain, they didn't want to give anything that would cause bleeding after such a big surgery. I am not a medical person, but my husband seemed to understand what they were saying. I gave her pumpkin to stimulate her bowels and that worked great. She had the surgery on a Tuesday and I took her back to the vet on Thursday because of the behaviour. By Monday morning she was just fine. It took a while. The vet suggested that where they'd shaved her might have felt different, etc. She never seemed to be in pain. She just acted weird.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

She seems to be a little better but definately 'not right'. They gave her pain medicine, but its once a day. I kinda wish I could give her something for over night too. The tech I spoke to earlier said that whatever it is its "good stuff". If I put her down she sits her butt right away and then will dart to where she wants to go and then sit again quick. Msmagnolia, I found her run under a bed today







Shes never done that. its almost exactly like you described Sadie. She is still doing that thing where she will jerk like she was bit







If I hold her, and keep her bum kinda propped up she seems happier. Shes just really restless. thats the best way to describe it.

She is eating and peeing, although she holds it longer than usual. she even pooped already which they say could take a day or longer. So that part is ok. 

She is 3.8 lbs so maybe Izzy will be about the same at that time, but I am not sure that size has anything to do with it. then again I dont know. I'm sure Izzy will be fine like Sassy was! 

Thanks guys. Will keep you posted.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Now I'm wondering if the pain medicine is making her sort of "antsy". I've felt that way on some medicines. She probably knows that something just isn't right.... she's obviously very smart and sensitive.

I bet you'll see an improvement each day..... I know how you must feel....


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@May 14 2005, 07:23 PM
> *Now I'm wondering if the pain medicine is making her sort of "antsy". I've felt that way on some medicines. She probably knows that something just isn't right.... she's obviously very smart and sensitive.
> 
> I bet you'll see an improvement each day.....  I know how you must feel....
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Now that you say that, maybe that is part of it. I wish it would make her tired so she would just sleep, but shes not sleeping. I'll get her to lie down on my lap and less than a minute later shes up and at it again like she just can't get comfy now. And shes doing that digging thing alot again, like shes making her bed, and kinda "flipping out" if I put her on the floor. Here, there, up, down. 

Last night she woke me up wimpering so I know shes having pain even with medicine









Im soaking all of her food and hand feeding her and rubbing her little belly







... 

When\if we come back as in reincarnation, I want to come back as my dog!!!

Thanks again


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

I am glad everything went OK. Antibiotics are good after surgery at least you don't have to worry about infection. She'll be back to her old self in no time. Hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry+May 14 2005, 08:48 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that you say that, maybe that is part of it. I wish it would make her tired so she would just sleep, but shes not sleeping. I'll get her to lie down on my lap and less than a minute later shes up and at it again like she just can't get comfy now. And shes doing that digging thing alot again, like shes making her bed, and kinda "flipping out" if I put her on the floor. Here, there, up, down. 

Last night she woke me up wimpering so I know shes having pain even with medicine









Im soaking all of her food and hand feeding her and rubbing her little belly







... 

When\if we come back as in reincarnation, I want to come back as my dog!!!

Thanks again








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62366
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, what a good mommy....... she's a lucky little girl for sure.... I'm sure she knows what good care you're taking of her... it is bound to make her feel secure and loved!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm glad your little one is improving.
I got to watch a spay on a cat Thursday when I took one of my pups in. The vet told me he had the cat under anesthetic, and told me to just come with him so we could talk. I ended up answering questions about his father's medicine for dementia and talking with the assistant about her husband who leaves her to go to his hunting camp every weekend, but also got to see what goes on during the surgery. It was very interesting. It took about 15 minutes on the cat from start to finish. There wasn't any noticable bleeding.
At the end of the month, I will schedule a c-section for one of my dogs (she is to have one or two pups), and I will get to sit in on that and help with the pups. I'm so glad I found this new vet who lets me do this.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

How is Phoebe doing today? I was hoping for an update. I sure hope no news is good news. It's Sunday night. Will you be home with Phoebe tomorrow too?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

How is Phoebe doing? It may be the pain meds that are making her worse. After Miko's surgery, he really wasn't doing well , ironically for as long as he was on the pain meds! He was making wimpering sounds and crying a bit and shaking. I would call the vet over and over and they said they just couldn't give him more meds because he is small. Once he was off the pain meds, he was recovering so quickly, just like a champ! So, it may be the pain meds that are making it worse?


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Thats interesting that the pain medicine was making Miko worse. I really can't say. I am afraid to take her off of it, but its been 24 hours and she is due for her next dose and she seems the same. I am working from home today so at least I can keep an eye on her this extra day.

She isnt any worse, but I cant say shes better either. Shes not walking right. She scurries like a crab and then quick sits her butt down, and thats in strange places (under the table, against a wall). I am not comfortable with how shes acting. I'm going to put in another call and see what they say. I would think by now she would be more like herself. 

She's not going pee as often, so I take her outside since that kind of forces her to go, and when shes out there she wants to jump around so I guess she can't feel that bad? Shes not wimpering or anything either, so thats good. just wish she was like all the lucky ones that act like nothing happened!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I feel your pain. Your description sounds exactly like the way that Sadie was acting. And then one day she woke up and was just fine. I hope it'll be that way for your little one, too.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I made Izzy's vet appointment this morning for her spay. Unfortunately they can't get her in till July 6th and she will probably go through a heat. darn. On the other hand I kept thinking about Phoebe and dreading it. Clearly the little thing isn't acting normal. Best case scenerio is that Phoebe is just dramatic. Let's focus on that. Big hugs to you.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@May 16 2005, 01:58 PM
> *I made Izzy's vet appointment this morning for her spay.  Unfortunately they can't get her in till July 6th and she will probably go through a heat.  darn.  On the other hand I kept thinking about Phoebe and dreading it.  Clearly the little thing isn't acting normal.  Best case scenerio is that Phoebe is just dramatic.  Let's focus on that.  Big hugs to you.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62619*


[/QUOTE]
Jeeze that not for awhile. At my vet they told me all they needed was like a couple days notice.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@May 16 2005, 01:58 PM
> *I made Izzy's vet appointment this morning for her spay.  Unfortunately they can't get her in till July 6th and she will probably go through a heat.  darn.  On the other hand I kept thinking about Phoebe and dreading it.  Clearly the little thing isn't acting normal.  Best case scenerio is that Phoebe is just dramatic.  Let's focus on that.  Big hugs to you.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62619*


[/QUOTE]

I think you are ok on the heat part- I thought that normal 1st heat is expected around 1 year, but "some" can go early? My Holli had a heat (at 1 yr. exactly) because I was told letting them have one might be better. That was 15 years ago and we know better now. At least I know I never want to go through *that* again.

Phoebe *is* dramatic. Msmagnolia made me feel much better to know that others have acted the same. I have not read anything like this anywhere, which made me worry even more.

Lexi's mom is right, that does seem like a long way away. At first I thought you meant June, but July? That is a long wait. Maybe they can put you on a cancellation list or something?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@May 16 2005, 01:58 PM
> *I made Izzy's vet appointment this morning for her spay.  Unfortunately they can't get her in till July 6th and she will probably go through a heat.  darn.  On the other hand I kept thinking about Phoebe and dreading it.  Clearly the little thing isn't acting normal.  Best case scenerio is that Phoebe is just dramatic.  Let's focus on that.  Big hugs to you.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62619*


[/QUOTE]

How old is Izzy now? Being spayed before the first heat has some important health benefits:

Did you know that half of all the tumors in female dogs are preventable breast tumors? Dogs develop breast cancer because they were not spayed before their first heat period. Intact female dogs are highly prone to developing breast tumors. In fact, they are seven times more likely to get breast cancer than a spayed dog. One out of four intact female dogs over 4 years of age will probably develop one or more breast tumors along the mammary gland chains. Half of all tumors are malignant and unfortunately, half to 75% of them will kill the dog by recurrence or spreading (metastasizing) to the lungs within one to two years. German Shepherds, Dobies and Nordic Breeds seem to do poorly, while poodles, terriers and cockers seem to have greater incidence. Sex hormones produced by canine ovaries during their six-month cycle cause a harmful sensitization or pre-programming of the breast tissue. This hormonal influence ultimately causes point mutations in the genes of the breast tissue cells that dictate tumor growth. Progesterone and estrogen are the hormones that cause this “field cancerization” effect. Progesterone therapy may cause breast tumors in dogs. The sex hormone receptors in canine mammary tumors have not been good indicators for therapeutic response due to their very low level of activity. If the tumor has positive estrogen or progesterone receptors, it tends to be benign. An intact female dog may develop a tumor in any one of her ten mammary glands and over half will present with more than one tumor.

Just my opinion, but I would talk to my vet personally and explain your concerns and the fact that the staff told you the surgery couldn't be scheduled for over a month. He may be able to get you on the surgery schedule sooner.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Wow! Your vet must be tremendously busy....I'd keep asking about it.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

The tech told me that it seemed like all the puppies were reaching 6 months at the same time. I am on a cancellation list, hopefully, they can get us in a little early. I told them I only need one late night's notice so I don't feed Izzy after a certain time. At the vets today, there were 10 people waiting to see the vet. I noticed on the sign in sheet some one had wrote REASON FOR VISIT: Put down. I felt so sad for them.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I hope you can get Izzy in sooner. And you would think one time of "put down" written would be enough to take the "Reason for visit" block off of the sign in sheet! Cant they ask you why you are there? I am really started to be bothered how we are treated like just a number, even at our own Drs. I remember growing up anywhere you went you were 'greeted' by someone. Would be nice to put that personal touch back into places like vets and drs, and not only walmart!!!







But that is another topic. 

Mainly wanted to update- Phoebe seems much better. I took okws advice and decided not to give her the medicine for pain unless she seemed in pain. She didnt at all, and she really seemed more 'normal' starting last night. I think the stitches are bothering her a little but shes starting to follow me around again, and ate her breakfast herself this morning.









Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm glad little Pheobe is getting back to her normal routine. She so cute!!!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Oh my goodness. Do you think it was the pain meds making her act all weirded out? That's certainly something to keep in the back of my mind. Ol' Izzy might not be getting her pain meds until I see real discomfort. I don't want to have to go through what you did.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@May 17 2005, 07:56 AM
> *Mainly wanted to update- Phoebe seems much better.  I took okws advice and decided not to give her the medicine for pain unless she seemed in pain.  She didnt at all, and she really seemed more 'normal' starting last night.  I think the stitches are bothering her a little but shes starting to follow me around again, and ate her breakfast herself this morning.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I am glad Phoebe is better!!! We really noted a huge change in Miko once we took him off the pain meds. He was much more interactive, ate better and ironically seemed less in pain.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

glad phoebe's feeling better!!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Can you give us an update on Phoebe now that it's been a week? Is she feeling totally fine? Any lingering side effects? Is she totally back to normal?


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I would say she has been back to normal since Thursday. Now I can see why they wanted me to *keep* her calm. Even with the stitches, now that shes feeling better, she is like a wild woman







at times. If I'd have had to keep her from running for 10 whole days I'd have gone mad by now







Tomorrow they come out and I can close this chapter









I hope that all the rest of your puppies have a better time of it! If not I hope my experience is some comfort knowing there is light at the end of that tunnel







Good luck to all of you and thanks to everyone for the support!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Good luck tomorrow!!! I'm sure the both of you are way too excited to finally have this be finished!!!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm glad everything is fine. I'll be needing your support next month.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey! I'm sorry to miss this thread! Poor baby. Sweet kisses to Phoebe!


----------

